# Clio V6 day out



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

We had an owners club day out at blackpool last saturday. Superb day with top class weather. 18 vees on the motorway was an awesome sight.

Took some pics with my new nikon D80. The last three were played around with on HP photosmart package.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool pics... and I can only imagine how class a lineup of Vees would have looked in the flesh


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks an awesome sight on the road that convoy - I'll bet that turned a few heads :thumb:


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some great photos of a group of one of my favourite cars!

I have a Nikon D40 which is amazing, hope you enjoy shooting with the D80.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great photos, and an impressive sight too :thumb: The roads down here yesterday were Mini Mayhem, so there must've been a Mini owners meet somewhere... would've gone and had a look if I'd known beforehand...


----------



## albert88 (Apr 16, 2010)

what is the name of effect on the next to last photo???


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Did they all make it home?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Convoys of same make cars always turn heads. Been on sooo many of them.


Always loved Clio Vs and those as some rather tidy examples by the looks of things!


----------

